

Path to Success for One Palestinian Hacker: Publicly Owning Mark Zuckerberg - graeham
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/10/facebook_hacker/

======
simonswords82
If nothing else I hope this guy gets to continue what he so clearly loves
doing and doesn't have to switch back to hard labour to make ends meet.

Facebook dropped the PR ball on this one (again). A simple public
acknowledgement of the security hole, $500 sent to the ethical hacker and a
thank you note from Mark would have been sufficient.

~~~
therobot24
funny how getting $500 from a multi-billion company is pulling teeth,
especially when it's an easy PR move

